# How do you fix gouges in asphalt curbing?



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, if not mods please move to the right forum.

I had a customer call me today to come look at damage i did to their driveway
Oh boy i think ..

So i get there and one side of the drive has asphalt curbing, And there are about 15 to 20 gouges in it from i guess the edge of my plow. rangeing anywhere from surface scrapes to about 1/2 inch deep . They want me to fix this. I have never been asked to or actually repaired curbing in the past.

Is there a way to repair this without ripping up the whole curb and having a paving co. come in to make a new one. it is only cosmetic. there is no cracked or broken curb anywhere just the gouges.

Any suggestions? anyone have to do this before?
Thanks big time in advance..
Maleko


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

You don't... You refer them to a paving contractor on their dime. Hopefully your contract covers this. Thumbs Up


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

we have a lot of asphalt curb at our buildings, we have a similar issue often.. my dad had usually gone around with cold mix and just filled in where the curb had been damaged, similar to how they have been fixing potholes i assume. looking into that would be my first idea, not sure how it will look or how it is done, but hopefully it helps? good luck!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

A few small scrapes in the curbing is just part of the game I would have explained this to them before the plowing season.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I would just use some asphalt in a caulk gun and use asphalt sealer[cheap crap] so it's all 1 shade of black.Then tell them you won't be plowing them in the future because if they can't understand that proper plowing is snow removal from curb to curb and plows will make gouges in crappy blacktop curbs,they are pathetic and unrealistic.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with all the above. But, if they are good customers you wish to keep, then do what I do and buy the cold patch and fill, use rubber mallet if need be, and seal. I look at it the same way as I do sod, load it up and put it out in the spring. Keep em happy, keep em for years. But price accordingly.. I use urethane curb guards to prevent as much as possible.

With that said, set your pricing to cover $50 a year in repairs-if its a $20/25 drive, let the owner repair and move on. If people want cheap-let them have cheap!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree, I would just black top it with a coal tar, it is a bit thicker then normal spray, tell them you will do it for half price, unless they just want the curbs done, but try and upsell them for the whole drive.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for al the suggestions.

ill try something ..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I would play them this video.

Hopefully you're dealing with a guy, who's deaf, but not blind.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

There's a patch you can apply with a putty knife, this stuff it dries a flat black. If you leave the cover off it will thicken up. I use it on my driveway might need a couple coats then tell them to seal over it.
I think it was made by quikreet in a green/white tub - got it at Homedepot. Never used it on vertical but it might work. Its just like doing drywall but no sanding got to make it smooth while you work it and clean blade often.


----------

